# Laying



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a 12 connected metal laying boxes I took them out to put a back on a month ago I never put it back in because it's winter and I only have 4 hens right now so I just took 3 5 gallon buckets and put straw in and hung up on the wall I done it when I first put my first 2 hens in they're coop that was 80 chicks/chickens ago so I figure it work now plus there light weight and easy to put up high in the coop(my hens like laying higher up off the ground) this is my knew chicken protector it's a puppy she's a lab


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cute puppy! I've always had all my nests on the ground. Never thought of raising them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

5 gallon buckets make excellent "nest boxes." I saw a long row of them sitting on a wooden rack under a covered chicken pen at a feed store once. Whatever works.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Our nests are Rubbermaid tote with a little door ( 2/3 the size of a piece of typing paper) cut in the side. It's private and a little dark and they love them. They're off the grd because of fire ants and flooding when it rains.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I use plastic tote boxes,too.They are cheap and easy to replace.My hens also make nests on the floor or,if they are too busy,lay where they stand in the yard.I'm always finding random eggs in the yard.I love the new puppy,I hope she is a good chicken protector.


----------

